# MikeVerta.com v2.0



## mverta (Sep 19, 2012)

www.mikeverta.com v2.0

Wow... That only took me 10 years to get around to...!


----------



## ozmorphasis (Sep 19, 2012)

It's about time. Your talents and experience deserve a real website like this. Nicely done!

btw, say hi from me to Neal D next time you see him.

cheers


----------



## mverta (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you! Will do!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 24, 2012)

site looks great and its nice you are giving back teaching...on a few levels.


----------

